# Do You Need to Change the Timing Chain on a 98 Sentra after 60K Miles?



## jnycl (Sep 8, 2005)

Do You Need to Change the Timing Chain on a 98 Sentra after 60K Miles?

THANKS!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Nope, it's good for over 200k miles. It's not a Honda with a timing belt, chains don't wear, they stretch. Nissan has an automatic tensioner that takes up the slack in the chain, and the only reason to change anything is if the tensioner goes bad and it has the "timing chain rattle". This can happen with as little as 100k miles, but isn't something that is regular to hear in well maintained engines.


----------



## jnycl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thank You!*



himilefrontier said:


> Nope, it's good for over 200k miles. It's not a Honda with a timing belt, chains don't wear, they stretch. Nissan has an automatic tensioner that takes up the slack in the chain, and the only reason to change anything is if the tensioner goes bad and it has the "timing chain rattle". This can happen with as little as 100k miles, but isn't something that is regular to hear in well maintained engines.


Mom will be happy she can go visit this sister this weekend!!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jnycl said:


> Mom will be happy she can go visit this sister this weekend!!!!


 Esp knowing that her motor is nice and tight.


----------



## Rylos (Aug 18, 2004)

Is the timing belt on the 98 200SX SE-R the same as the 95 200SX SE-R with the auto adjuster?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Nope, it's good for over 200k miles. It's not a Honda with a timing belt, chains don't wear, they stretch. Nissan has an automatic tensioner that takes up the slack in the chain, and the only reason to change anything is if the tensioner goes bad and it has the "timing chain rattle". This can happen with as little as 100k miles, but isn't something that is regular to hear in well maintained engines.


Sometimes the chain will break though, very rare however. Otherwise, you're fine for a good long while.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Rylos said:


> Is the timing belt on the 98 200SX SE-R the same as the 95 200SX SE-R with the auto adjuster?


IT'S NOT A BELT, IT'S A CHAIN!!!
GA, SR and KA series 4's all have chains, not belts.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> IT'S NOT A BELT, IT'S A CHAIN!!!
> GA, SR and KA series 4's all have chains, not belts.


and they are all the same in the same class.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> and they are all the same in the same class.


lmao...owned, yes they are in the same class but they arent the same thing, thats kind of like saying a 4 cylinder engine and a 6 cylinder engine are the same...yes they are both engines but one is bigger than the other...chains are more reliable than belts, two different things


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

WiZzO said:


> lmao...owned, yes they are in the same class but they arent the same thing, thats kind of like saying a 4 cylinder engine and a 6 cylinder engine are the same...yes they are both engines but one is bigger than the other...chains are more reliable than belts, two different things


 i didnt own anyone.. i meant they are both 14's with the same engine. that was the class comment


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

oh sorry, i misunderstood you :cheers:


----------

